# Whirlpool refrigerator light



## mr. C (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a model GD55HA side by side. The light on the refrigerator side makes a buzzing sound and flickers when the door is opened. I had to remove the bulb. Tried a new bulb but had the same problem. The light on the freezer side works fine. Any ideas before I call a serviceman?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome Mr C to the best darn DIY'r site on the net.

Now, did you try the same thing with no light? Sure sounds like a loose connection but I always try every possible condition.

Mark


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure how a light bulb can make a buzzing noise, are you sure the noise is from the bulb, as for the flickering, sometimes on them refrigerator bulbs you have to turn them in hard. What I mean is after you've twisted it all the way in, give it another light turn, make it really tight.


----------



## mr. C (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think the bulb is making the noise----sounds like it is in the socket or deeper. Reminds me of the buzzing or growling type of sound you hear when a three phase circuit is single phasing.


----------



## oldspeed (Mar 18, 2015)

*light issue with my whirlpool side by side*

My frig is doing the same thing, it seams to be buzzing from the box that the bulb screws into.


----------

